

How to get motivated for and plan my pet project? - zengr

I am a student now and I have been coding from the last 3yrs. I think I am am good at it. Made some awesome apps where I worked and interned. (on java), 80% of 24hrs is spent doing something for my school project or trying to learn some random thing. I also made a website which has 1000 odd hits/day which was build using php 3yrs ago. (pretty simple).<p>Now, I have been playing with Rails from the last 1 month and trying to upgrade my website and in that process learn Rails too.<p>I am also pretty much motivated and I know if I get things rolling, I will work on it day and night.<p>But my problem now is, when I start with rails and try to make something, I get stuck at some very basic things which are like <i>good</i> UI, JS etc. I am not able to get a start. I think it has primarily 2 reasons: 1. Lack of Rails know how, 2. procrastination<p>So, any suggestions? What is a good way to go about it? How should I divide my project?
======
RBerenguel
I think you should clear you a weekend and devote it to the part you "hate"
most, for example, a good UI and /just do it/. Once you start working on it,
you will probably keep doing until you finish, but you need to get things
rolling first.

